# RIP beautiful child



## HBM1 (6 October 2012)

What has happened to little April is just so heartbreaking. I hope they find her and that if he is found guilty he sees no peace for the rest of his days.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 October 2012)

Just catching up on the news after a day working. So sad, Little April has been n my thoughts all day. So tragic for her and her family. Evil man. He should suffer long and hard for his actions.

I feel for his children too.


----------



## sychnant (6 October 2012)

Has this been confirmed now? I know he has been arrested for murder but have not seen any news suggesting a body has been found?


----------



## HBM1 (6 October 2012)

He has now been charged


----------



## Jazz1 (6 October 2012)

awful news - but police must have more than theyre saying as how can you charge for murder with no body?


----------



## HBM1 (6 October 2012)

They often have to. I would imagine there is evidence they havent released. There isnt always a body found but that cant be used to allow a murderer off. I just cant imagine the hell her family is going through. Her photos show such a happy child.


----------



## Girlychu (6 October 2012)

Sad :'( so sad. Poor wee mite. If he has any compation then he should say where the lass is.  He will find no peace esp in the nick.


----------



## Achinghips (6 October 2012)

Thistledhu said:



			Sad :'( so sad. Poor wee mite. If he has any compation then he should say where the lass is.  He will find no peace esp in the nick.
		
Click to expand...

of course he has no compassion ................ no conscience, no morals, no guilt, no humanity .............


----------



## Rowreach (6 October 2012)

The CPS have stated there is sufficient evidence to charge him with murder


----------



## Girlychu (6 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



of course he has no compassion ................ no conscience, no morals, no guilt, no humanity .............
		
Click to expand...

I think what I meant to say is what good will it do him to not say now?. Agreed he is a monster. The wee ones mum and dad deserve some peace and also the chance to lay her to rest properly - only he can do this by saying where she is.

Sorry I'm not very good at explaining myself and my spelling leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## HBM1 (6 October 2012)

He was also never a soldier, this was confirmed by the Armed Forces in the week. Who knows what other lies he told the community to ingratiate himself into it.  Hopefully he will now tell them where she is, even if he tries to use it as a bargaining tool, he won't get much but it will help her family a great deal..


----------



## ladyt25 (6 October 2012)

I have not heard the updates on this today - so he's been charged? How awful - have they given any more indication to what has happened. It just makes me so mad, this little innocent girl willingly got in to a vehicle (from what has been said) as she obviously knew the person in it and for them to do something so despciable is just beyond words. I have no children but I feel so sick for the parents.


----------



## Serenity087 (6 October 2012)

I had such a chill down my spine when they announced they were charging him.  Poor little lass.

RIP April xxx


----------



## monkeybum13 (6 October 2012)

Terribly, terribly sad. I cannot begin to imagine how April's friends and family are feeling and also Mark Bridger's children have suffered greatly. What a sad loss of such a young and fragile life


----------



## henryhorn (6 October 2012)

Apparently they have forensic evidence from his home, plus two local women saw him carrying a black plastic sack down towards the river on the day she went missing. 
I was saying earlier this event is like a rock dropped in a pool, it starts ripples that have affected so many people far and wide. For those on the edge like me we shed a few tears and struggle to comprehend anyone could harbour such evil within themselves. Her family will have been destroyed for ever, and even the classmates have had their innocence stolen by him. One wicked man's desires have caused so much pain over such a huge distance, but will he get an appropriate punishment, with our judicial system, I very much doubt it..


----------



## ladyt25 (6 October 2012)

You just want to ask him why? though don't you? What drivers people to be this sick-minded. It's just impossible to comprehend.


----------



## misterjinglejay (6 October 2012)

Oh god!!! What a horrific situation. Poor, poor girl, and her family.

And, yes, Ladyt25, what drove him to do such a thing?


----------



## Luci07 (6 October 2012)

You cant ask a rational question of a man such as this. You are effectively judging him against your own standards and you should not. You think this is awful (as do all same people), yet his mind is sufficiently warped and destroyed that he does not. There have been quite a few " hints" on the net about evidence, his state of mind but I think we can draw our own conclusions. The impact of this will go on as said previously.  There is a book called " those lovely bones" which made me really sit up and think long and hard. Within it the storyteller is a young girl murdered by a paedophile. This happens pretty much immediately, but the real story is the impact on the family which never goes away. 

However, while no expert on the judicial system I think it is widely recognised that paedophiles get very very short shift from other inmates. 

I hope they find April, I hope her parents can have some answers and maybe, finally, some measure of peace,


----------



## asyouwish (6 October 2012)

I didn think you could charge murder without the body. You learn something new everyday on here.

Poor April and her poor family. Such a tragic waste of a lovely young life. May he rot and suffer for the rest of his life if he is guilty.


----------



## merrymeasure (7 October 2012)

Poor little mite. Just cannot comprehend it. Can't even begin to imagine how her family felt to be told such awful news. My heart goes out to them. A life barely begun. I pray they at least find her, poor little soul. Rest In Peace little one. God bless you. xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 October 2012)

Very sad.how do they actually know the poor girl is dead? I hope he rots in hell.Hes down right evil.


----------



## Star_Chaser (8 October 2012)

Luci07 said:



			You cant ask a rational question of a man such as this. You are effectively judging him against your own standards and you should not. You think this is awful (as do all same people), yet his mind is sufficiently warped and destroyed that he does not. There have been quite a few " hints" on the net about evidence, his state of mind but I think we can draw our own conclusions. The impact of this will go on as said previously.  There is a book called " those lovely bones" which made me really sit up and think long and hard. Within it the storyteller is a young girl murdered by a paedophile. This happens pretty much immediately, but the real story is the impact on the family which never goes away. 

However, while no expert on the judicial system I think it is widely recognised that paedophiles get very very short shift from other inmates. 

I hope they find April, I hope her parents can have some answers and maybe, finally, some measure of peace,
		
Click to expand...


Was made into a film by Peter Jackson. http://www.lovelybones.com/#home very heartbreaking film.

Can't imagine what her parents are going through but if there is a body its a kindness to allow them to bury her.


----------



## Firewell (8 October 2012)

I find this so sad. I can't imagine what her poor parents and family are going through, they will be tortured for the rest of their lives wondering about her final few hours and what they could have done to protect her. It's hard to comprehend what goes through the mind of such a sick person to do something so horrible to a sweet, innocent little girl. The world can be such a cruel, evil place.


----------



## Suelin (8 October 2012)

Poor little girl, so so sad.  RIP April and I hope that he gets his comeuppance in prison, evil sod.  I can't even begin to think what her parents must be going through, it must just be the worst thing.


----------



## Luci07 (8 October 2012)

horseloaner said:



			Was made into a film by Peter Jackson. http://www.lovelybones.com/#home very heartbreaking film.

Can't imagine what her parents are going through but if there is a body its a kindness to allow them to bury her.
		
Click to expand...

Having read the book I could not bear to watch the film...


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 October 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Having read the book I could not bear to watch the film...
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to watch that film.


----------



## Kareen (12 October 2012)

I am with those who are still hoping for a miracle. Evidence does not mean proof. My heart goes out to her family this is probably the worst thing you can have happen to you to lose your beloved child this way. I mean accidents happen and yes it must be devastating to lose a child in a car wreck or to an illness. But this is so beyond imagination.
I so hope she is still alive and will be found even if it sounds as if evidence is rather substantial as otherwise I trust charges wouldn't be up against the suspect.


----------



## Welsh (12 October 2012)

This is the first time I've felt brave enough to comment. This has hit me HARD, I can't even explain it... My youngest is 6yrs old and she looks like April, my stomach is in knots typing this.. My husband & I took her to town the same week as April disappeared and local police & security were looking at her, people even comment how she looks like April. Inexplicably, I've spiralled into some sort of heavy depression over her, poor little baby girl, I've cried for her & her family. I can't understand how I feel so strongly about a child I don't know, sorry for rambling...  x


----------



## Nickijem (12 October 2012)

Welsh - it certainly isn't inexplicable why this has affected you so much. You are able to relate to it so easily as you have a similar child and you are able to imagine the sheer horror of losing her. 
My friend has a daughter who was very very similar in looks to Maddie McCann the little girl who went missing in Portugal. My friend was even asked on a few occasions whether she was Madeleine. It really affected my friend. She felt so bad for the McCanns because she had a daughter the same age. 
I just pray for April's family that they find the strength to carry on and that she can be found so they can find out what actually happened.


----------



## Welsh (15 October 2012)

Nikijem, you're right, the horror forces it's way into my head, usually when I'm alone.... at night when I go to bed, or driving somewhere.. The knot starts in my stomach & my throat tightens, tears are close. I don't think I could go on if something happened like that, I can't even imagine the pain of poor April's parents. When Maddie McCann went missing it was horrific, your friend must have been horrified faced with knowing her little one looked like her? I still feel shellshocked by April's disappearance, I'm avoiding newspapers, news reports, I'm even avoiding facebook more because of the pages about her. That's why I 'defected' to HHO 
Thanks for your comment &#10084;


----------

